# Irons question



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

So last night I was looking at Callaways site slobbering over the new diablo octane driver and I looked at the edge irons also. I started comparing irons and I just started scratching my head. 
What is the difference between cast and forged as far as how the materials difference acts while playing?
What purpose is perimeter weighting supposed to accomplish?
What is the offset supposed to accomplish?
I noticed what they called a tour offset. Is it against rules for a tour player to use any other offset while on tour?
Will tour players be allowed to use the new Octane driver on tour?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tim said:


> So last night I was looking at Callaways site slobbering over the new diablo octane driver and I looked at the edge irons also. I started comparing irons and I just started scratching my head.
> What is the difference between cast and forged as far as how the materials difference acts while playing?
> What purpose is perimeter weighting supposed to accomplish?
> What is the offset supposed to accomplish?
> ...


Let me take a S.W.A.G (Scientific Wild A** Guess) at this.

1 Tim I think this is a great question just don't get wrapped around the axle on the specification of clubs just advertising gimicks... test them by feel.

2. Offset I THINK is the alienment of the shaft to the club face so as you make contact with the ball the shaft doesn't make contat with tall grass twist the club face.

3. the weight of the club is distributed rather then centered in the club.

4. Tour offset never heard that term so my guess it falls in line as an acceptable club by the PGA

5. Everything I just said is a guess. Let see how close I am.:dunno:


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Tim said:


> So last night I was looking at Callaways site slobbering over the new diablo octane driver and I looked at the edge irons also. I started comparing irons and I just started scratching my head.
> What is the difference between cast and forged as far as how the materials difference acts while playing?
> What purpose is perimeter weighting supposed to accomplish?
> What is the offset supposed to accomplish?
> ...


Cast is molten metal poured into a mould. Forged is a piece of metal beaten into shape. Forged is a softer steel, and gives more feel and supposedly the ball stays on the clubface longer imparting more spin.

Perimeter weighting increases the size of the sweet spot making off centre hits more forgiving.

Offset is supposed to help to stop slicing 

Offset - Golf FAQ, Will Offset Golf Clubs Help My Slice?

Just remembered, forged irons can be adjusted for loft and lie by giving them a bash with a hammer - get a pro to do it. Cast ones would break.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Big Hobbit said:


> Cast is molten metal poured into a mould. Forged is a piece of metal beaten into shape. Forged is a softer steel, and gives more feel and supposedly the ball stays on the clubface longer imparting more spin.
> 
> Perimeter weighting increases the size of the sweet spot making off centre hits more forgiving.
> 
> ...


Geez I missed the entire galaxy with that guess


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Tim said:


> So last night I was looking at Callaways site slobbering over the new diablo octane driver and I looked at the edge irons also. I started comparing irons and I just started scratching my head.
> What is the difference between cast and forged as far as how the materials difference acts while playing?
> What purpose is perimeter weighting supposed to accomplish?
> What is the offset supposed to accomplish?
> ...


1. If the same steel is used, a cast head will be harder but more brittle, but a forged head will be somewhat softer, but tougher. Both of those statements are not absolutes. After casting or after forging heat treatment can greatly change the properties of various steels (I was a machinist for 33 years - I worked with all sorts of steels, as well as many other metals). I'm not sure it really means anything to any but the very best players. Some may get a psychological kick from being able to say they play forged, but I don't see anything that makes it a better club for most players.

2. Perimeter weighting makes the club more forgiving on mishits. Unlike what some might say it doesn't expand the sweet spot, but it makes the forgiving area around the sweet spot larger. Any club still has only one spot that is perfectly in the center of gravity.

3. Offset helps to reduce the tendency to slice, especially with longer irons. That is why most sets have a progressive offset, with less offset as you move toward the shorter irons. It isn't a cure all, so don't buy into the idea that it will automatically fix what's wrong with your swing. 

4. Calling it a "Tour" offset just makes the player who buys it feel better about needing an offset iron to straighten out his shots. It has nothing to do with Tour or Tour rules. A club is either conforming or it isn't. There aren't any different rules about that for the Tour aside from the fact that they are required to play the new grooves and we aren't.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. Got it. 
So what do you think of the new Octane? Think that will be legal?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Tim said:


> Thanks for the responses. Got it.
> So what do you think of the new Octane? Think that will be legal?


Don't know anything about it, but I'm sure that Callaway isn't going to release a club that hasn't been approved by The USGA. You can find out by looking HERE. Download the pdf file and open with Adobe reader.


----------



## Goalie5413 (Sep 5, 2010)

I just upgraded from the X-20'S to the 2009 X- Forged, and there is a remarkable difference. The X-20's have the offset head and the forged do not. Again as posted above the forged are softer and get alot of bag chatter so if you go with the forged make sure you get iron covers. I personally love the new forged becuase they seem to make it easy to shape shots since you dont have the offset. But the best bet if you are looking to upgrade is to go to a pga superstore or like golfsmith, and have them evaluate your swing and see what club is best for you.


----------

